# Rate My Mother's Pussy



## Officer Dunngeon

Ha ha ha, you guys fall for it EVERY TIME!!! :lol:

Seriously, folks... this is Gidget, she is my parents' new little kitty-cat and she is the sweetest animal two old people could ever want. She is also featured on http://kittenwar.com, CLICK HERE to see her! Wolfman, do try to contain yourself when visting the site. :kitty:

Rate her cuteness on a scale of 1 - 5!


----------



## BlackOps

It would look much better in a plastic bag floating down the river. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Guest

I love animals... They're delicious.

Check out this link...
http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/chowmein.html


----------



## dcs2244

Rose sez: "...they're like Lays' Potato Chips....bet you cant eat just one!"


----------



## BlackOps

Ok, maybe someone should change their name to "Catman" instead of "Wolfman". :flipoff:


----------



## badgebunny

What a cutie!!!


----------



## mpd61

Dunngie!

You always make me blush...............
BTW here's something to go with your avatar;

www.danmeth.com/shakethatass.htm

Have fun


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

mpd61 said:


> www.danmeth.com/shakethatass.htm
> 
> Have fun


Disturbing... but thank you, for that! :inlove:


----------



## dcs2244

Rose sez: "...because of the cats wicked inefficient digestive system, cat turds are full of nutrition! Cat turds: the 'vienna sausage' of the dog world...pass the sheep dip, please...".


----------



## CJIS

Looks Just like my Kitty!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

How quaint! Did you write that yourself?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

"Old" being the keyword.


----------



## MVS

BlackOps said:


> It would look much better in a plastic bag floating down the river. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Don't even bother arguing with this guy about cats. He even scared the shrink away.


----------



## CJIS

>(^-^)< MEOW!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Hey your mom has the mother of all pussies:inlove:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I love my mother's pussy too! :wub:


----------

